
Teen E-Cigarette Use Doubles Since 2017 - infodocket
https://www.nih.gov/news-events/news-releases/teen-e-cigarette-use-doubles-since-2017
======
gkolli
This makes sense, unfortunately. The e-cigarette industry is $1B+ and much of
their base from teens, they can claim to be innocent by not marketing to them.
However, with flavors like bubble gum and cotton candy, it is easy to see why
teens are attracted to e-cigarettes.

------
msie
I used to remember a lot of anti-smoking ads on tv but no more now. You need
to run ads for each new generation of teens. The same for ads against
bullying, racism, drunk-driving, drugs etc.

~~~
gkolli
As a late-teen, I see many ads from the FDA against e-cigarettes, but I'm not
sure how effective they are. However, these are not on TV but on Facebook.

